# 220 ground



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Part of the scope in the project I'm on was to move the washer and dryer out to the back porch I closed in. The 110 was easy since the wiring was exposed and accessible in the ceiling and the home owner said there was 220 running to the pump house 4 feet away from the porch. I went to hook it up today and the pump doesn't have a ground wire on it. two hot wires with 110 but no ground going back to the house. If I hook this up to the dryer. (the pump will be unhooked) can I connect a ground rod to the ground wire and still make the circuit? I was kind of at a loss when I saw only two wires coming from the house.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

No.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

The pump and dryer should be on their own circuits anyways.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

So...Options? Run it all the way back to the panel that's about it huh?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

SC sawdaddy said:


> So...Options? Run it all the way back to the panel that's about it huh?


Yep


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

SC sawdaddy said:


> So...Options? Run it all the way back to the panel that's about it huh?


Of course that was the correct answer before you started the job.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I was afraid of that. Looks like a belly crawl under a 10" crawlspace. Thanks for the insight but I was hoping for another way. 
:sad:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Get the correct cable---you need two powers--a neutral and a ground---modern appliances have 110 controls so a neutral is required.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I got 10-2 to run it Mike. I was just at a loss at what to do when the wiring to the pump was just 2 wires. I'm 86ing the pump house junction. I'll just run it back to the circuit that the dryer was on. That's what happens when you try to take a short cut. Makes me wonder how the pump ever worked.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

SC sawdaddy said:


> I got 10-2 to run it Mike. I was just at a loss at what to do when the wiring to the pump was just 2 wires. I'm 86ing the pump house junction. I'll just run it back to the circuit that the dryer was on. That's what happens when you try to take a short cut. *Makes me wonder how the pump ever worked*.


It'll work.... just not code


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Should be 10-3--two powers--one neutral--and a separate ground--

Where are the sparkies?--I live in the last place on the continent that uses conduit----


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

There is no neutral on a 220v circuit unless you need split voltage. Each leg is 110 to ground and 220 across the hots.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

How is using 10-2 w/g to power a 240v pump a Code violation?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

480sparky said:


> How is using 10-2 w/g to power a 240v pump a Code violation?


It's a dryer


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

tccoggs said:


> There is no neutral on a 220v circuit unless you need split voltage. Each leg is 110 to ground and 220 across the hots.


Forgot to mention that I'm not an electrician so not sure what the real code is but I do know that there is no neutral required to make a 220v circuit.

That being said, listen to whatever 480 says 😀


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> It's a dryer


Dryers are typically 4 wire circuits so yes 10-3. 220 for the heating element and 120v for the controls.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tccoggs said:


> Dryers are typically 4 wire circuits so yes 10-3. 220 for the heating element and 120v for the controls.


I agree with you, but the pump is already wired, he needs to wire the dryer, so he needs 10/3


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

read the original post--he is wiring a washer and dryer,if I'm not mistaken----and had an old well pump circuit available---


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

mikeswoods said:


> read the original post--he is wiring a washer and dryer,if I'm not mistaken----and had an old well pump circuit available---


Maybe, I thought he was going to share the 220 with the pump and dryer, his washer is taken care of already though


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

SC sawdaddy said:


> I got 10-2 to run it Mike. I was just at a loss at what to do when the *wiring to the pump was just 2 wires*. I'm 86ing the pump house junction. I'll just run it back to the circuit that the dryer was on. That's what happens when you try to take a short cut. *Makes me wonder how the pump ever worked*.





MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> It'll work.... just not code





480sparky said:


> How is using 10-2 *w/g* to power a 240v pump a Code violation?


No Ground as I read it........ and SC wondered how it would work


----------

